# New High Tech CF Aircrew Selection



## ark (28 Mar 2006)

> OTTAWA – The Canadian Forces are the first in the world to develop and implement new automated aircrew anthropometric selection procedures and standards based on specific operational requirements.
> 
> “This is an excellent example of how we are employing leading edge technologies to transform into a relevant, responsive and effective force for the 21st Century,” said LGen Steve Lucas, Commander of Air Command and Chief of the Air Staff. “These new procedures and standards also represent an excellent opportunity for more Canadian men and women to pursue a career as a pilot in the Canadian Forces.”
> 
> ...



http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1883

Anyone know when this is going to be implemented (if it is not already in use) ?


----------



## inferno (28 Mar 2006)

I had anthropometric statistics taken from me when I was at the DRDC.. I'm not sure if it was done "digitally"

What I do know is that they said the only aircraft I won't possibly fit was the Hawk, but even that was said to be possible down the road if I was eligable. (had a high enough status in the class to move into the fighter stream.)


----------



## Zach15 (28 Mar 2006)

They were doing those measurements by hand as of march 10th 2006. Sounds like the new way could be pretty cool though..


----------



## 23007 (28 Mar 2006)

inferno said:
			
		

> What I do know is that they said the only aircraft I won't possibly fit was the Hawk, but even that was said to be possible down the road if I was eligable. (had a high enough status in the class to move into the fighter stream.)



Can you tell me what you mean by "high enough status in the class to move into the fighter stream"? High enough in what? 

I know someone who was too tall for the hawk so he was not eligable for the Hornet. I don't know how you can not fit in the Hawk right now but be eligable down the the road??


----------



## inferno (28 Mar 2006)

I was told by the flight surgeon.. 

That while I was technically too large to fit in the hawk.. (about 0.2cm (read: 2mm)) too long of a femur.. and 0.8cm (read 8mm!) too long on my tib/fib.. that if/when i completed MooseJaw and the H2 training.. I was at the very top of my class.. the flight surgeon there might be persuaded to drag me out on the tarmack in full flight gear and toss me in the hawk to see if i actually did fit.. 

There seems to be some error built into the measurements they have received at the DRDC.. 
He also mentiond that because the Hawks were part of the fleet owned by Bombardier.. there may be some changes in the near future on all the trainer aircraft.


----------



## rnkelly (29 Mar 2006)

The doctor talked to me about this when I was at DRDC in February and said that it should be in operation in a few months.  He said that it will be some sort of booth that takes all of the measurements automatically with lasers so that there is no sytematic error.  Most of the error right now is a source of the different methods of taking the measurements by the various staff and this would get rid of this.  Therefore the guidelines for the anthropometric requirements can be updated to be less stringent as the measurements will be more accurate.


----------



## joshi (1 Apr 2006)

Zach15 said:
			
		

> They were doing those measurements by hand as of march 10th 2006. Sounds like the new way could be pretty cool though..


hey zach didn kno u were on here


----------



## Zach15 (2 Apr 2006)

Hey Joshi =)

  Yah I post here a bit - Mostly in the recruiting section with the other guys patiently awaiting a call.

                      Good to see ya around man

                          Zach


----------



## childs56 (2 Apr 2006)

Remember you can fit a 300lb person in the seat of a Hawk, F18, Herc, Griffon etc.  The most important thing to remember is if you have to eject out of one of the fast movers being that little bit over size can mean the difference from life and death. Broken bones or not.


----------

